# New Family Members Added



## Cecil (Oct 24, 2008)

Thought I would share a few pics of some of my black kids:  :)


----------



## whiterose (Oct 24, 2008)

How I wish I could have such kids. Unfortunately, it is illegal to possess them in my country.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 24, 2008)

The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of his toys.

and boy! - has Cecil got some toys!



LL


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice Cecil!


----------



## MsKitty (Oct 24, 2008)

Cecil is going to be at our fortress that Zombies can't get into!    

Very nice Cecil!!


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice! I LOVE KIMBERS!!!! (Don't have one yet!)

My Colt Delta Elite 10mm is nice too! Getting work done on it now! I miss her!!!


----------



## Alvitr (Oct 24, 2008)

Good breeding!


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Oct 24, 2008)

I say we promote Cecil to Head of Zombie Defense!

Cheers!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 24, 2008)

You must be very proud


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 24, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> You must be very proud



and poor... 

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 24, 2008)

Impressive!!


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 24, 2008)

I gave my GRIPPOD to Razor_Badhdad..........................:doh::cool:


----------



## 0699 (Oct 24, 2008)

If you need someone to babysit for them, let me know.  I can make sure they get a healthy diet and plenty of exercise daily.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 24, 2008)

0699 said:


> If you need someone to babysit for them, let me know. I can make sure they get a healthy diet and plenty of exercise daily.


 
LMAO!


----------



## arizonaguide (Oct 24, 2008)

Look pretty well squared away!


----------



## Alvitr (Oct 25, 2008)

arizonaguide said:


> Look pretty well squared away!



Makes you wish you had 4 sets of extra arms..


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 25, 2008)

Cecil said:


> Thought I would share a few pics of some of my black kids:  :)



You know what they say...:)


----------



## parallel (Oct 29, 2008)

Nice. How did you get a good picture on a poncho liner? Mine is so silky shiny that it makes the light glare.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 29, 2008)

parallel said:


> Nice. How did you get a good picture on a poncho liner? Mine is so silky shiny that it makes the light glare.



My poncho liner is about 15 years old.... been washed about a hundred times.... 

either that or just mad photography skills


----------



## Cecil (Oct 29, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> and poor...
> 
> LL



I am married, therefor yes, I am poor.


----------



## parallel (Oct 30, 2008)

Cecil said:


> ... mad photography skills



So thats the problem... I have to get MAD to take good pictures.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2008)

I love your kids. You must have good genes. Take care of them and they ill take care of you when your old.

F.M.


----------



## rogue (Oct 30, 2008)

Some of my kids:


----------



## buffalo61 (Oct 31, 2008)

Beautiful kids, I love Rogues collection of handguns and shotguns.  All of these weapons are making me want to go out and get more guns.  I already have the XD45 on my list and possibly a Benelli.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 31, 2008)

*Black Babies*

Okay here are my Black Babies:







Black Babies plus some of my other toys:


----------



## Muppet (Oct 31, 2008)

My god, what lovely families. I got to get me some.

F.M.


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 31, 2008)

Rogue - What stock is that on your M4? Looks strange!?!


----------



## rogue (Oct 31, 2008)

08steeda said:


> Rogue - What stock is that on your M4? Looks strange!?!



Duostock....

Feels good, and works really good ....

http://www.duostock.com/indexx.html


----------



## rogue (Oct 31, 2008)

still got to get pics of the other half of my "kids".............LOL  :cool:


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 31, 2008)

Other than a couple of hide-a-way handguns, thats all mine above! Need more, always!

Working on getting an M4 variant next.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 31, 2008)

Here's a couple of the others..... more in the safe  

added the 300 WinMag and the 45 - 70 to the pic:


----------



## 08steeda (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey we adopted the same kids! Love M1A's!

45-70's are far more popular than I ever imagined! Your like the 8th or 9th person I recently found out owns one! Me too!


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 1, 2008)

Nice! I like black kids too, but my preference is for a walnut stock on the M1A. Guess I'm just a sentimental fool...(with the emphasis on _mental._)


----------



## Ajax (Nov 1, 2008)

why they gotta be black?  Jus' say'n.


----------



## 08steeda (Nov 1, 2008)

7point62 said:


> Nice! I like black kids too, but my preference is for a walnut stock on the M1A. Guess I'm just a sentimental fool...(with the emphasis on _mental._)



I love Walnut too, but the wood reacts to temp/humidity too much! The McMillan M1A Match Stock in Fiberglass is heavier too! Bitch to lug but better for repeat fire TOT between shots.


----------



## arizonaguide (Nov 2, 2008)

Cecil,
How do you like that 45-70?
(that's the Marlin Alaskan, correct?)
I'm thinking about one as a wildlife photo backup gun...(can't afford a SOCOMII!)
:)


----------

